
Ask HN: Is there an api-less payment service? - johngorse
I have a couple of Firebase hosted sites that I wish to monetize. All major payment sites (Stripe, Braintree, PayPal) require some api because you have to generate a client token. I really can&#x27;t believe that they don&#x27;t offer some hosted solution for this or am I wrong?
======
romainhuet
I work at Stripe on Developer Relations. On the client side, using a library
is important to ensure that sensitive card data never hits your servers so you
don't have to worry about PCI compliance. On your question about the API,
since you're using Firebase, have you looked at Google Cloud Functions? The
Firebase team put together some examples [0] to accept payments with Stripe
easily from your apps by simply calling functions. Please let me know if
that's close or different to what you had in mind.

[0] [https://github.com/firebase/functions-
samples/tree/master/st...](https://github.com/firebase/functions-
samples/tree/master/stripe)

------
tips-from-cosby
Unless you want to process the payments yourself, you have to use an API. The
API is how you interact with those payment processors.

~~~
johngorse
I already know that. But it is weird that those services don't offer hosted
solutions. I would pay for that kind of service.

